# Best way to heal torn fin?



## TokyoBetta (Jan 19, 2010)

Sam has a small tear in his belly-fin (sorry I forget the proper terminology).

Yesterday I had a bit of trouble getting him into his beer mug (temporary home) for his water change and I think the chasing and bit of extra drama may have cause a tear in his fin. I got him in there safely enough without using a net or touching him, but I had to do the "dip the cup in and create suction' trick 3-4 times. I think during that, his struggling may have caused a small tear in his fin.

He has clean salted water now so he's definitely in the best place for healing, he's eating, and seems well.

Will this heal on its own?

I am watching for infection too but what should I look for specifically?

Thanks!


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I doubt it'll get infected, depending on how often you change water, etc. I feed my bettas food soaked in garlic juice daily, never failed me. I think feeding them foods higher in protein helps heal faster. Otherwise, pellets work okay anyways. It'll definitely heal on it's own though. If you're an avid medicator, I guess you could use meds, but I definiitely wouldn't recommend it for cases like this.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It will heal up in a few days. For torn/bit fins I do raised temps (82*-84*F) and lightly salted water. If you want you can also do small pwc's every day so he has extra clean water.


----------



## TokyoBetta (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks guys.
I only have pellets at the moment and don't have a food processor so I can't make him any high-protein snacks unfortunately. But he's eating well and started a new nest today so he seems to be in good spirits.

Water was changed less than 24h ago and I added a heaping cup of mineral salts so hopefully that'll be good.

1fish2fish you recommend a partial water change mid-week?

Would adding raw tap water be okay? I feel as if I should pre-salt and de-calcify the water before adding it. Would maybe 30% be okay?


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't really know what you mean by raw tap water, but the main thing is just get rid of the chlorine (conditioner) and then it should fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TokyoBetta (Jan 19, 2010)

I mean untreated straight from the tap.. I usually add water treatment and salt to the water.

I'd want to of course remove harmful chemicals, but also maintain salt content but I've read putting salt directly into the tank can be bad because it burns the fish if the salt isn't well-dissolved, so I feel like I'd want to avoid adding water then directly adding salt afterwards while the fish is swimming around. I could just be paranoid though.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

What I would do is do a 50% water change every other day (or every day if you have time) and re-add 1/2 the amount of salt so the tank keeps the right amount of salt.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

If I'm reading it right, never put un-treated tap water into the tank. If they're in completely untreated tap water (meaning chlorine is still in there) they die within 30 minutes. If not 100% chlorine, then they get chlorine poisoning. 

But if you are treating the tap water and want to add salt, it's true, you shouldn't add salt directly into a tank. If they come in contac with it, or even closer, they can burn themselves that way. The best way would to put the salt and whatnot in the new water, then directly into the tank. There shouldn't be any problem with that... am I missing something? Or misreading?


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris (Jan 28, 2010)

Bettafix works for some. I'm still a little bit leary about the product. It seemed to rejuvenate a number of my bettas, but it also seemingly might have killed several of them as well. 

Warm water is the best thing for them. Salt in small amounts can help heal sores as it is a natural antiseptic... but just good natural exercise and warm water.


----------



## TokyoBetta (Jan 19, 2010)

I have the water at 82.4 right now with a heaping scoop of salt in it. Lots of live plants too for extra O2, and he's eating well. I'm going to keep an eye on the fin throughout this week. I will try to get an extra water change in at some point to keep it super-pure. 

Going to draw some tap water at temp (straight out the tap at 82*), salt and treat it, let it sit out an hour or two, then syphon out some of the tank water and pour the new water in. For some reason I am leery of doing a water change with my fish in the tank but I'm probably being paranoid with my worrying - if I'm careful and just do what I always do it's gonna end up being 100% the same water he's swimming in now anyway.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I would say - relax, it's only a tear in the fin. Sounds small, though. I've faced them plenty of times, it works out fine and you seem to be doing the best things you can. 

Also, doesn't salt kill live plants?


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris (Jan 28, 2010)

xxabc said:


> I would say - relax, it's only a tear in the fin. Sounds small, though. I've faced them plenty of times, it works out fine and you seem to be doing the best things you can.
> 
> Also, doesn't salt kill live plants?


Not so much in the amounts of treating an injured/sick fish. 

They will stop growing near as much, and if exposed to salt for a lengthy amount of time, they might either discoler, or lose some of their more prominent bushiness. 

A simple treatment of a couple days or a week or two of salt will have very little negative effects on the plants.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Tinthalas Tigris said:


> Not so much in the amounts of treating an injured/sick fish.
> 
> They will stop growing near as much, and if exposed to salt for a lengthy amount of time, they might either discoler, or lose some of their more prominent bushiness.
> 
> A simple treatment of a couple days or a week or two of salt will have very little negative effects on the plants.


Much appreciated.


----------

